# Utorrent question



## Zangetsu (Mar 18, 2011)

I have this doubt runing in my mind.....

I am using utorrent & i m downloading Ubuntu Live Bootable of around 700MB
40% is done....60% remaining....

I need to format my Windows 7 ultimate x64...
will the 40% downloaded data continue or start from 0% again in new installed OS


----------



## asingh (Mar 18, 2011)

If the DL folder for your file is not wiped off you can force it to restart. You will need to remount the .torrent to your torrent client, and the in the torrent settings change the directory to your DL folder. Then do a "force start" on the torrent, it will do a hash check and resume from xx% onwards.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 18, 2011)

asingh said:


> If the DL folder for your file is not wiped off you can force it to restart. You will need to remount the .torrent to your torrent client, and the in the torrent settings change the directory to your DL folder. Then do a "force start" on the torrent, it will do a hash check and resume from xx% onwards.



thanx..R u sure...coz after format i dnt wanna lose those 40% data.....

u mean....save the downloaded file in a folder in D drive..
format OS....then now in utorrent give the old .torrent file & give the save file path to location where the file is saved(40%)
is there a option of force restart????or its automatic???


----------



## asingh (Mar 18, 2011)

You can right click the torrent on the client and force restart it. It is basically changing torrent directories. Works for me.

We always do it, when one wants to upload free leeches or continue seeds if directories change OR someone does what you are planning. The client has the capability to re-validate the folder contents vs. the .torrent file internals.


----------



## abhinav_sinha (Mar 18, 2011)

Let me clear this(What I have already done several times). I downloaded some files of a torrent and left (it includes file done even only half the actual size) some other not wanting to download at that instant. then after finishing the download (it was saved in D drive) I deleted the torrent from the torrent application.
When I needed some more files of the same torrent I simply started the torrent and as the torrent destination folder has not been modified it simply checked the files and started the download.
Bottom line: As long as the folder in which download is to be done remains same you can resume the download any time.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 18, 2011)

abhinav_sinha said:


> Bottom line: As long as the folder in which download is to be done remains same you can resume the download any time.



Boooom.....my current download file is in C drive i.e C:/Downloads


----------



## abhinav_sinha (Mar 18, 2011)

Then move the folder to other drive and set your preference of download in the application as the one to your downloaded folder.
Move the folder to D:/ and set preference in application as it was in c:/ just this time insted of c:/ it will be d:/Downloads but you have to restart the torrent loading after deleting it first from your application.


----------



## asingh (Mar 18, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> Boooom.....my current download file is in C drive i.e C:/Downloads



I wish I was at home, would have made a screen shot for you.

See, basically there is a setting for the client (in preferences) -- Directories. You specify the DL folder and the completed DL folder there. 

Now (before installation):

DL Folder : C\torrents_initial
DL Completed Folder : C\torrents_finished

After new installation:
DL Folder : D\torrents_initial
DL Completed Folder : D\torrents_finished

You show your torrent client the new directories, it does the hash check and resumes. You CAN change folders. Just the DL'ed portion(s) and .torrent file should remain intact. It is quite modular.


----------



## abhinav_sinha (Mar 18, 2011)

asingh is right.
@Zangetsu: That's what I am saying although not in his way.


----------



## asingh (Mar 18, 2011)

^^
And if for some reason the torrent does not start, right click on the torrent ROW, and do a "force start". It re-indexes, checks % DL'ed and resumes. Power of P2P...!


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 18, 2011)

asingh said:


> I wish I was at home, would have made a screen shot for you.



I shall be obliged if u do so 



asingh said:


> See, basically there is a setting for the client (in preferences) -- Directories. You specify the DL folder and the completed DL folder there.
> 
> Now (before installation):
> 
> ...



torrents_initial & torrents_finished does the file name changes from initial to finished....

ok....is this the way to do it...

1)move the dircetory to D drive e.g: D:/DFolder
2)open u torrent open .torrent file & give the download save path D:/DFolder
3)utorrent will automatically #Check & continue from remaininf %downloaded


----------



## abhinav_sinha (Mar 18, 2011)

1)Move your download directory to D:/(as you said its c:/Download now the path should be D:/Download)Make sure all the file even a file of u torrent will be there that too.
2)open u torrent and delete the torrent as it no longer will be detecting the download location.
3)Set u torrent preference to D:/Download.
4)Open the .torrent file and done.


----------



## asingh (Mar 18, 2011)

Will give you screen shots in the evening. Chill.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Mar 18, 2011)

1) Move the incomplete file to another partition.
2) Format/Install uTorrent
3) Open torrent (Don't start downloading)
4) Right click torrent from list, "advanced > Set download location" and select the incomlete file
5) Right click again, force recheck.
6) Thats it. Start downloading like normal.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 18, 2011)

thanx asigh & ishu



abhinav_sinha said:


> even a file of u torrent will be there that too.



u mean a .dat file....cudn't find any 
only the .iso of my downloading file is there is the file hidden


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 18, 2011)

There should be a file named something like this: "~uTorrentPartFile_18257EC.dat" in the same folder as your downloaded files. And it is not hidden.


----------



## ajai5777 (Mar 18, 2011)

Go to your download folder of utorrent.You can see that iso with the full size 700MB even though its not completed, utorrent saves it as in full size.Then copy that file and the torrent file.Put that file in the download folder of utorrent in new OS then add the torrent file to utorrent.It'll resume from where it was stopped.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 18, 2011)

pauldmps said:


> There should be a file named something like this: "~uTorrentPartFile_18257EC.dat" in the same folder as your downloaded files. And it is not hidden.




so this .dat is also required in my new location to resume download


----------



## asingh (Mar 18, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> so this .dat is also required in my new location to resume download



The file you are currently DL'ing (at 40%) must be going to some folder right. 

Just show the new .torrent file -- where the above folder has been copy pasted.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Mar 18, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> so this .dat is also required in my new location to resume download


No                          .
Just try what I said. I have done this lots of times. On different computers.


----------



## Faun (Mar 18, 2011)

I suppose .dat is not required if you do full allocation of the content you are downloading. Just try it without formatting and check if it works.


----------



## asingh (Mar 18, 2011)

Here are some screenies..

Use this interface to modify the directories.
*i1094.photobucket.com/albums/i450/anilasingh1977/Directories2.jpg

Set the new download location again.
*i1094.photobucket.com/albums/i450/anilasingh1977/Change_location2.jpg

And forcestart the device.
*i1094.photobucket.com/albums/i450/anilasingh1977/Force_Start2.jpg

Hope this helps.........!


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Mar 18, 2011)

_Nevermind_


----------



## abhinav_sinha (Mar 18, 2011)

Yes the .dat I suppose in your case the file is hidden.If its not there then rejoice.
Reason: I just checked my download. I deleted the .dat file and then I reloded the torrent in the application and its working perfectly. Just cut and paste the whole folder (folder in which files are being dowloaded) into other drive and you can go one.
If you want screen shots i shall provide.


----------



## asingh (Mar 18, 2011)

himadri_sm said:


> @ Asingh : the names !!



Thanks...........!


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanx to all...
will try soon & post the result


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 22, 2011)

I tried it yesterday night...opened the .torrent file & set the save path to 
the folder of original file...

it automatically checked the initial completed file then began download from 40%....

no need of .dat or force restart.....

Thanx to all who have posted giving me solutions....


----------



## abhinav_sinha (Mar 22, 2011)

I said the same after checking myself. By the way try not to keep the download in os drive.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 24, 2011)

Is this assumption made by me correct...

Seeds:  40(400)
400 seeds in swarm out of which 40 seeds r connected to me...

Peers: 15(200)
15 peers are connected to me out of 200 downloaders...

how to calculate the ratio?Is good ratio means good speed?


----------



## harshit192 (Mar 24, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> I have this doubt runing in my mind.....
> 
> I am using utorrent & i m downloading Ubuntu Live Bootable of around 700MB
> 40% is done....60% remaining....
> ...


jst save the torrent file n the 40 % download file in ur pen drive..
aftr frmattng ur pc save these files in ur systm
n den go to torrentz-> options->prefrences-> directries
aftr goin into directories check the firsr option(put new downloadsin)
n give the path.
n nw strt dwnloadng ur file again...
it will dwlaod aftr 40%.


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (Mar 24, 2011)

uTorent user manual



> *Share Ratio* displays the ratio of uploaded data to downloaded data. You can calculate it by dividing the number beside the Uploaded field by the number beside the Download field. If the torrent job was added when the file was already complete (seeding the file upon adding), then the ratio will start from 0, and will be calculated based on the ratio of the uploaded data to the torrent content size.





> *availability *
> The number of complete copies of the torrent contents there are distributed in the part of the swarm you're connected to. The amount of the torrent contents you currently have is included in the availability count. A swarm with no seed and with an availability below 1.0 will likely be unable to finish transferring the complete torrent contents.





> *swarm *
> The collective group of peers (which includes seeds) that are connected by a common .torrent file.






Zangetsu said:


> how to calculate the ratio?Is good ratio means good speed?



a ratio above 1.0 means you have uploaded more than downloaded. this is good and more trackers will be attracted to your IP. ratio below 0.01 becomes a leecher

No. good ratio does not necessarily mean good speed

you also got the meaning of swarm wrong



Zangetsu said:


> Seeds:  40(400)
> 400 seeds in swarm out of which 40 seeds r connected to me...
> Peers: 15(200)
> 15 peers are connected to me out of 200 downloaders...



that is correct . the IP's of seed+peer can be viewed under "Peers" tab
total IP you are connected to is 40 + 15 = 55


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 24, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> Is this assumption made by me correct...
> 
> Seeds:  40(400)
> 400 seeds in swarm out of which 40 seeds r connected to me...
> ...



Yaah I am downloading for last 2 years and I made the same assumption..
The strangest things I saw was with torrent with more then 5000seeders only 2-3 seeders give data...why??


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (Mar 24, 2011)

sujoyp said:


> The strangest things I saw was with torrent with more then 5000seeders only 2-3 seeders give data...why??



that may be caused due to 2 reasons ::

1> seeds are ignoring your IP
2> torrent contains fake seeders that do not announce to anywhere

anyway, when this happens know that it not fault of the client (you) but the torrent file itself. download torrent from other source


----------



## asingh (Mar 24, 2011)

This is a good read.

It basically depends on how many seeders are available, there bandwidth capacity dedicated to the Torrent client, and HOW MUCH they are uploading. It is basically how much you give that much you get. Try this with a popular movie file. Keep that on the client, and throttle your UL speed, see what happens to the DL speed....!


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 25, 2011)

asingh said:


> It basically depends on how many seeders are available, there bandwidth capacity dedicated to the Torrent client, and HOW MUCH they are uploading. It is basically how much you give that much you get. Try this with a popular movie file. Keep that on the client, and throttle your UL speed, see what happens to the DL speed....!



so u mean the more u upload the more u download?

as u can c  there r 400seeds in swarm cant i connect to atleast 250~300 seeders?if yes then how?


----------



## asingh (Mar 25, 2011)

*It is at run time.* The more you are transferring UP, the more you will get inwards. RUN time, not historical. And it is also dependent on what the seeders and leechers situation to what I mentioned in the first line...!

That is the beauty of p2p torrent clients and protocols.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 25, 2011)

asingh said:


> *It is at run time.* The more you are transferring UP, the more you will get inwards. RUN time, not historical. And it is also dependent on what the seeders and leechers situation to what I mentioned in the first line...!
> 
> That is the beauty of p2p torrent clients and protocols.



ok...then how much u set ur upload limit usually?
& ans to my 2nd question?


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 25, 2011)

I put 0 as upload speed which means unlimited upload...I usually upload 700-900 in night 2-8  nad download nearly 4gb per night


----------



## Vyom (Mar 25, 2011)

I have read somewhere, that upload speed should not be set equal to the d/w speed. It should be maybe 80% of the d/w speed. So if you have set d/w speed to max, and your connection is 512 Kbps, then u/l rate shud be about 50 kBps, since d/w is at 64 kBps.


----------



## asingh (Mar 25, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> ok...then how much u set ur upload limit usually?
> & ans to my 2nd question?



I keep both too unlimited on the client. But each .torrents UL/DL can be set individually. Basically if you are on a public tracker it hardly matters, but one has to be careful on Private Trackers (PT). For PTs the ratio is critical. If someone is just starting an account on a PT then they can easily surpass their DL vs. UL limit and get a bad ratio or low ration. In this case the UL should be same as DL, cause on PTs the DL happens quick and UL is difficult. I have decent ratios on my PTs so all is open. 

Rule;

1. Public tracker: keep all at unlimited.
2. Private tracker: keep it balanced till your ratio is high, then open them up.

Bacially on PTs it is very easy to receive but difficult to upload, cause there are more uploaders then downloaders, but ratio maintenance is mandatory. 



vineet369 said:


> I have read somewhere, that upload speed should not be set equal to the d/w speed. It should be maybe 80% of the d/w speed. So if you have set d/w speed to max, and your connection is 512 Kbps, then u/l rate shud be about 50 kBps, since d/w is at 64 kBps.



Not sure, but for me it is full duplex. I upload at 102 Kbps and download at the same. No need to divide it by two. One needs to watch and monitor their clients for some time, specially if working with PTs.



Zangetsu said:


> as u can c  there r 400seeds in swarm cant i connect to atleast 250~300 seeders?if yes then how?



The seeds are the number in brackets. You should be able to connect to all. Else you have a port/connectivity/throttling issue. Observe your client.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 25, 2011)

asingh said:


> 1. Public tracker: keep all at unlimited.


I keep my U/L:1kB/s & D/L: unlimited & I get 25~30kBps....

so by the rule if keep my U/L limite to unlimited then will I get more speed than 30kBps

AFAIK upload & download should r not compliement of each other...coz
p2p works on pieces....so ur machine will download the pieces it need & uploads the pieces it has downloaded...



asingh said:


> The seeds are the number in brackets. You should be able to connect to all. Else you have a port/connectivity/throttling issue. Observe your client.



How to connect to all..any settings needed or its automatic?


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 25, 2011)

Bro u r somewhat wrong..I have read at many places that some trackers check the upload speed...If they find that u r blocking it they wont give u dowlaod speed at full throttel...or some tracker would even block you.

Better put at least 10-15kbps to keep safe side


----------



## asingh (Mar 25, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> I keep my U/L:1kB/s & D/L: unlimited & I get 25~30kBps....
> 
> so by the rule if keep my U/L limite to unlimited then will I get more speed than 30kBps
> 
> ...



Yes, the UL should remain open to max. The client/protocol/tracker combination is smart enough to realize that you are not giving back enough, so you will not get quickly the pieces. It is basically tit-for-tat.

UL/DL are compliments of each other. Your 'piece' logic is correct, but it is the speed which matters right...? If you UL is minimal and DL open to maximum the P2P system assigns you a leech status and you WILL get the pieces, but at a slower rate. As I said try it. Throttle your UL speeds (vary them) and keep DL open. One file with multiple seed (any famous movie). See the difference in DL. The change is not immediate, but takes a view minutes.

Observe..!

Will post some screen shots of settings tonight.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 25, 2011)

sujoyp said:


> Bro u r somewhat wrong..I have read at many places that some trackers check the upload speed...If they find that u r blocking it they wont give u dowlaod speed at full throttel...or some tracker would even block you.
> 
> Better put at least 10-15kbps to keep safe side



but if the ISP speed is 256kBps then speed will nor go beyond 30kBps..

@asingh: I give u example...

File Size: 4GB
Seeds: 40~45
D/L Rate: Unlimited
U/L Rate: 15kBps (as suggested by sujoyp)
ISP Plan: 256kBps
How much time will it take to download & also the D/L speed in above case?
will it take less time if I set the U/L rate to 30kBps


----------



## asingh (Mar 25, 2011)

^^
It is hard to predict exact timings on torrent clients due to the seed and ratio problems.

Basically to get it as fast as possible (and not on PT) open both UL/DL to maximum.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 25, 2011)

asingh said:


> ^^
> It is hard to predict exact timings on torrent clients due to the seed and ratio problems.
> 
> Basically to get it as fast as possible (and not on PT) open both UL/DL to maximum.



So, substitute ur values above & tell how much it took in ur case 
while setting UL/DL speed to max...


----------



## asingh (Mar 25, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> So, substitute ur values above & tell how much it took in ur case
> while setting UL/DL speed to max...



 That is a difficult one. Cause I am seeding like 17 movies and DL'ing like 1 usually in a 24 hour cycle. So I cannot equate exact timings. For this to happen I would need to pick one movie, start the DL process, leave UL/DL fully open, and stop all my seeds. Which I do not want to, since my ratio will go bezerk. When ever I DL (no matter how small) from a PT, I always keep a lot of seeding open, so ratio is balanced. It is impossible to DL say a 1 GB file and upload it also to 1 GB count, cause the upload is less. To balance this multiple files are kept on in 'seed mode'. These type of sites ban immediate. 

Will try it tonight if I can....cannot promise though.

On the other hand, why can you not try what I suggested. Just grab a public tracker file and start it. You can see your timings in the morning.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 25, 2011)

asingh said:


> That is a difficult one. Cause I am seeding like 17 movies and DL'ing like 1 usually in a 24 hour cycle. So I cannot equate exact timings. For this to happen I would need to pick one movie, start the DL process, leave UL/DL fully open, and stop all my seeds. Which I do not want to, since my ratio will go bezerk. When ever I DL (no matter how small) from a PT, I always keep a lot of seeding open, so ratio is balanced. It is impossible to DL say a 1 GB file and upload it also to 1 GB count, cause the upload is less. To balance this multiple files are kept on in 'seed mode'. These type of sites ban immediate.
> 
> Will try it tonight if I can....cannot promise though.
> 
> On the other hand, why can you not try what I suggested. Just grab a public tracker file and start it. You can see your timings in the morning.



I was not saying u do it...I was just asking to fill the details coz 
u must have downloaded so many files & have par knowledge on dat...
Btw whats ur ISP speed (D/L)


----------



## asingh (Mar 25, 2011)

I have a 1Mbps non FUP'ed wired broadband.

1 GB roughly takes 2.5-3 Hours depending on the average.

Some of my files show an average between 57-110 Kbps. Again it is the torrent logic and it can vary.

Ideally in your case it seems you are DL'ing from public trackers. Just set both UL/DL to unlimited.


----------



## Vyom (Mar 25, 2011)

asingh said:


> I keep both too unlimited on the client. But each .torrents UL/DL can be set individually. Basically if you are on a public tracker it hardly matters, but one has to be careful on Private Trackers (PT). For PTs the ratio is critical. If someone is just starting an account on a PT then they can easily surpass their DL vs. UL limit and get a bad ratio or low ration. In this case the UL should be same as DL, cause on PTs the DL happens quick and UL is difficult. I have decent ratios on my PTs so all is open.
> 
> Rule;
> 
> ...



A bit confused with Public and Private trackers part.  How to differentiate between the two?



asingh said:


> The seeds are the number in brackets. You should be able to connect to all. Else you have a port/connectivity/throttling issue. Observe your client.



Is that even possible? To connect to ALL the seeds that are in braces? I mean, I am using torrents since ages, and never seen any torrent use ALL the seeds! The actual seeds which are being used always remains a lot lower than those given in braces! 

For eg: In the screenshot you posted, I can see *35 (2313)* under the 2nd torrent. So that means, only 35 connected from actual 2313 seeds!


----------



## asingh (Mar 25, 2011)

^^
Public Trackers : You do not need to log into the site to DL the .torrent file. Your ratios are not monitored.

Private : Opposite of above.

Sorry, number outside brackets is seeds. Sorry.


----------



## Vyom (Mar 26, 2011)

asingh said:


> ^^
> Public Trackers : You do not need to log into the site to DL the .torrent file. Your ratios are not monitored.
> 
> Private : Opposite of above.



So, it means, basically all the torrents I have used ever is a Public Tracker!
Ok, so it also means, I don't need to maintain the ratios... but morality says, I should. After all, this is how Torrent works 



asingh said:


> Sorry, number outside brackets is seeds. Sorry.



I hate to point out, but I think, you are again confused. 
The numbers inside the brackets ARE SEEDS. And the numbers outside are the ACTUAL number of seeds, which is connected at the given point of time!
I think you need sleep. :flu-sleepy1: ... Gud night.


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (Mar 26, 2011)

^^ now i am getting confused in all this  discussion

if public trackers do not monitor ratio, then what is the need ??

granted that a balance must be maintained but that may rest till we have downloaded our content and then open up for seeding to restore the ratio.
this works for me and there were very few occasion where i hit the wall due to private tracker announcement. i generally wait for 1-2 weeks and then resume my download at relatively high speeds.


----------



## asingh (Mar 26, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> So, it means, basically all the torrents I have used ever is a Public Tracker!
> Ok, so it also means, I don't need to maintain the ratios... but morality says, I should. After all, this is how Torrent works
> 
> 
> ...



Why hate buddy. You corrected me. Am no god...!

This is de facto:
Seeds 3(10) means there are 10 people available uploading the complete file and the 3 means your connected and downloading from three of them.

The Peers 3(13) means that there are 13 people downloading the file like you. These 10 people will also be uploading parts of the file but do not yet have the full file. The 3 means you are connected and downloading from 3 of them.




arpanmukherjee1 said:


> ^^ now i am getting confused in all this  discussion
> 
> if public trackers do not monitor ratio, then what is the need ??
> 
> ...



That is the difference between public and private. It is basics of P2P.


----------



## Vyom (Mar 26, 2011)

asingh said:


> Why hate buddy. You corrected me. Am no god...!
> 
> This is de facto:
> Seeds 3(10) means there are 10 people available uploading the complete file and the 3 means your connected and downloading from three of them.



This time you are totally correct 

BTW, found these tweaks to improve uTorrent speeds. Have to try and see if it works or not!
How to increase download speeds of uTorrent


----------



## asingh (Mar 26, 2011)

^^
Most are good, but some of them 7,8,9 for example are totally against PT rules. You will be shown as cheating, by what the client sends to the servers.


----------



## Vyom (Mar 26, 2011)

asingh said:


> ^^
> Most are good, but some of them 7,8,9 for example are totally against PT rules. You will be shown as cheating, by what the client sends to the servers.



Do you mean, these points:


> 7. Enable DHT Network: CHECKEDThis is recommended to be checked to improve speeds. More people will be available for sharing if this is checked.
> 8. Enable DHT for new torrents: CHECKED
> 9. Enable Peer Exchange: CHECKED



Can you explain why its against the rules? And if it is, then why uTorrent provides such settings?


----------



## Piyush (Mar 26, 2011)

what should be the value of ratio ?
and how is it calculated?


----------



## Vyom (Mar 26, 2011)

Piyush said:


> what should be the value of ratio ?
> and how is it calculated?



Ratio is calculated as, *Total Uploading done / Total Downloading done*.
It can be calculated for each torrent, as well as, for all the torrent, from the time Torrent application (uTorrent) was installed.

The ratio should be *1*, which would mean, you have uploaded equal amount of data as much you have downloaded it.

To see individual ratio, right click, the top column of torrent window, and select Ratio.
To see complete ratio, select, Help and then Statistics.
Hope I helped


----------



## Piyush (Mar 26, 2011)

yikes.....i have set my upload limit to 1 thinking that it will boost my dl speed
and thanks for the help


----------



## asingh (Mar 26, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> Do you mean, these points:
> 
> 
> Can you explain why its against the rules? And if it is, then why uTorrent provides such settings?



Basically they came out on new torrent client revisions. More can be read here about the pros and cons of DHT. Having DHT and PEX on will cause your data not to be recorded by the PT servers and can be seen as circumvention techniques. And get a ban from the tracker.

Good answer on the ratios...!


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 27, 2011)

How much Private Trackers charge for registering?

Q: I downloaded a .torrent file 3weeks back & now if I use the same .torrent file to start downloading without D/L the new .torrent file,will there be any difference like speed/seeds etc?


----------



## Vyom (Mar 27, 2011)

^^ I dont think, there would be any difference. The difference would be only when, the file on the server updates, with new trackers, I suppose.
And since you can't be sure that file has been updated in the mean-time, so its better to d/w the torrent file again.
But if you are getting decent speeds from the torrent, there is no need too.



asingh said:


> Basically they came out on new torrent client revisions. More can be read here about the pros and cons of DHT. Having DHT and PEX on will cause your data not to be recorded by the PT servers and can be seen as circumvention techniques. And get a ban from the tracker.



Quite a useful article there. Thanks.

This is what I understand (in plain English):
DHT provides a way to hide that we have downloaded a certain file. So this means, other peers would not be able to connect with us. And we would not be able to connect with someone else, who have Enabled DHT.
And by definition which would be counter-productive to P2P networks. So, it can enforce a ban from the tracker.

So this means, 
1. We can enable DHT, which would protect our privacy.
2. Trackers can detect the client who have Enabled DHT.
3. Trackers can block the client, who have Enabled DHT.
4. So, we should not enable DHT. DHT is bad for your Torrent health!
Got it!

But, banning a client, must be done by blocking the person's IP address. So, will it mean, that person is forbidden to d/w from THAT torrent, or from downloading from ANY torrent, of the website?


----------



## abhinav_sinha (Mar 27, 2011)

@Zangetsu: I supposed that u needed a solution for your your problem but the thing went too far off the track. Although I think the track is good.There were lot of myths among us regarding torrent as I see now.Even those using for long times had some misconceptions.Its good to get them clear.
I used to limit my UL (5k) thinking it will boost my Download. Though I generally used to get speed to the max (50-60k)sometimes not though. I shall be checking the diff. and will post the result although it may take time.


----------



## Vyom (Mar 27, 2011)

^^ AFAIK, OP's problem was solved at post#27 only. What's following now is general discussion on Torrent, and like you yourself said, it's a good track. After all, we are still not Off-Topics, since we are still under the scope of the title of this thread (Utorrent question). 

Keeping UL speed to the minimum, is a quite common misconception, that I have seen here. The fact is, you can't maintain a good ration, unless you have a good UL rate. And since, DL and UL are mutually exclusive, I think it's not even a problem at all. WIN-WIN!


----------



## asingh (Mar 27, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> But, banning a client, must be done by blocking the person's IP address. So, will it mean, that person is forbidden to d/w from THAT torrent, or from downloading from ANY torrent, of the website?



During time of ID creation a passkey is created for each ID (and the IP is recorded too). They will in turn ban your passkey. Usually PTs (most of them) only allow one registration per one IP. I remember when I got an invite for a PT -- it would not let me register cause of Airtel's IP (duh..?). So I used a Tata Photon stick (dynamic IP) and registered. But I can torrent away now using my Airtel node.

*Zangetsu:*
Memberships are mostly free, but by invite. Infact if they fine out you 'bought' and invite it is perma. ban...!  People who give invites are really careful. If their invitee messes up, they also get banned.

 At times PTs open up for registration (when they purge out rouge users/ban people/refresh data bases) example a PT has a capacity of 10,000. Now after all of the above they have 500 free slots. So for few days they open for free registration. Else you have to wait for a personal invite. Members earn invites as their ratios are maintained and they get legacy membership time.


----------



## mohityadavx (Mar 27, 2011)

I am a demonoid member but hasn't used it since it crashed due to no seeders or leechers


----------



## Vyom (Mar 27, 2011)

@asingh:
I see no advantages in getting an invite from PT's. If you have a healthy torrent, which is giving a decent speed, I don't think, there is a need for any PTs. 
Are there any?


----------



## abhinav_sinha (Mar 27, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> What's following now is general discussion on Torrent, and like you yourself said, it's a good track. After all, we are still not Off-Topics, since we are still under the scope of the title of this thread (Utorrent question).


Very clever of you to point out! I should have made my statement clearer.
It was a rather good thing that the title covers a broad spectrum so even we got away from the main problem and continuing a general discussion we are still under the heading.
BTW got some results on dl and ul setting but won't disclose until tested properly.


----------



## asingh (Mar 27, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> @asingh:
> I see no advantages in getting an invite from PT's. If you have a healthy torrent, which is giving a decent speed, I don't think, there is a need for any PTs.
> Are there any?



Actually there are:

1. Difficult to find stuff. Example an old band discography. TV serials.
2. Guaranteed quality content. The admins verify the content.
3. Mostly available seeders.
4. Forced ration contention -- so you are following the torrent ethics.
5. Better speed (provided your line is fine) since seeders will be there.
6. Free leech packages which are awesome.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 27, 2011)

abhinav_sinha said:


> It was a rather good thing that the title covers a broad spectrum so even we got away from the main problem and continuing a general discussion we are still under the heading.



Hehe..I knew there will be doubts so I named this thread like dat only 

@asingh: for point 2..I wud say dat in Public Torrents before downloading read comments posted by other users coz file cud be fake....& also there r some public torrent sites where uploader has to give a proof like if he/she uploading a video then a screenshot will be mandatory...otherwise file wont be uploaded...


----------



## asingh (Mar 28, 2011)

^^
Many a time I have "acquired" stuff from public trackers and it turned out crum...!

On PT it is guaranteed WYSIWYG...!


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 28, 2011)

asingh said:


> ^^
> Many a time I have "acquired" stuff from public trackers and it turned out crum...!


then u must have not read the comments or no comments were there


----------



## asingh (Mar 28, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> then u must have not read the comments or no comments were there



I did read it...always do. Plus on public trackers it is easy to get away by not following tit-for-tat. 



vineet369 said:


> But, banning a client, must be done by blocking the person's IP address. So, will it mean, that person is forbidden to d/w from THAT torrent, or from downloading from ANY torrent, of the website?



Any content from the site. They cannot download the .torrent to their system, which translates to, cannot DL the content via p2p.


----------



## abhinav_sinha (Mar 28, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> Hehe..I knew there will be doubts so I named this thread like dat only


Gave a good thought before posting. Others should think this way.

while using a portable version of µtorrent I came across the default saving directory as "../../download" which opens c:/downloads.
Although we can manually change them but can it be set so that it directly goes to the pen drive? Not like allocating supposing its h:/or i:/ or j:/ drive and setting it as h:/download but some thing like "../../download" otherwise its ok.


----------



## asingh (Mar 28, 2011)

^^
You can. But the pen drive's access volume letter "e,f,g" can change. The client might not be able to find the path.


----------



## abhinav_sinha (Mar 28, 2011)

I know I have to always load the correct parameter.
I want to know about "../.." Does there exist something like it even for other drives too. like d e or f.


----------



## asingh (Mar 28, 2011)

^^
Not really.


----------



## Vyom (Mar 29, 2011)

abhinav_sinha said:


> while using a portable version of µtorrent I came across the default saving directory as "../../download" which opens c:/downloads.
> Although we can manually change them but can it be set so that it directly goes to the pen drive? Not like allocating supposing its h:/or i:/ or j:/ drive and setting it as h:/download but some thing like "../../download" otherwise its ok.



Ok... portable version of uTorrent! Never used one. So tried now.

Can't tell if I understood your question correctly.
But, wouldn't "..\..\download" path is a relative one, and will point to the folder, from which the portable version of uTorrent was executed?
So, how the path, *"..\..\download"* can possibly point to *C:\downloads*, except only in the case, when uTorrent was executed from C:\.
So, if you have the portable version of uTorrent in your Pen drive, then all the data downloaded from it, will always go to the Pen drive only! Isn't so?


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 29, 2011)

If Seeds r greater than Peers then also u will get good speed....

E.g. Seeds: 20(40)   Peers:4(8)


----------



## abhinav_sinha (Mar 29, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> But, wouldn't "..\..\download" path is a relative one


Yes.
I tested it today after your post. Thanks for pointing out.
Actually I was testing it via Run and forgot that it is getting executed in c:\ thus opening it.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 29, 2011)

> If Seeds r greater than Peers then also u will get good speed....
> 
> E.g. Seeds: 20(40) Peers:4(8)




But I am seeeing in many torrents seeds have dissappeared a little


----------



## Vyom (Mar 29, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> If Seeds r greater than Peers then also u will get good speed....
> 
> E.g. Seeds: 20(40)   Peers:4(8)



I think if Seeds are good in number, (like 10, 20 or more) you WILL get a good speed, irrespective of number of Peers.



abhinav_sinha said:


> Yes.
> I tested it today after your post. Thanks for pointing out.
> Actually I was testing it via Run and forgot that it is getting executed in c:\ thus opening it.



Glad, the confusion has been cleared. 



thetechfreak said:


> But I am seeeing in many torrents seeds have dissappeared a little



What do you mean, disappeared? The numbers will always vary each time the torrent is restarted, as it reconnects.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 30, 2011)

> What do you mean, disappeared? The numbers will always vary each time the torrent is restarted, as it reconnects.



Well, just like the editor of digit wrote, piracy is definitely starting to dissappear.....


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 30, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> I think if Seeds are good in number, (like 10, 20 or more) you WILL get a good speed, irrespective of number of Peers.



But if Peers r greater than Seeds then it will be tough time for Seeds to give the download to each peers...

E.g.10 seeds & 40 peers means ratio is 1:4 so each seed will allocate upload to 4 Peers...& if 10 seeds & 20 peers than ratio is 1:2 so each peers will get good speed


----------



## asingh (Mar 30, 2011)

^^
It works slightly different to that. Cause data flows in small pieces. And also once you receive, you start to seed back...!


----------



## Vyom (Mar 31, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> But if Peers r greater than Seeds then it will be tough time for Seeds to give the download to each peers...
> 
> E.g.10 seeds & 40 peers means ratio is 1:4 so each seed will allocate upload to 4 Peers...& if 10 seeds & 20 peers than ratio is 1:2 so each peers will get good speed



Theoretically, your statement makes sense. But practically that just doesn't justify the problem.
First, it rarely happens that a peer are connected with EACH and every seed. And also, no ONE seed, is distributing data to ALL the peers. So the ratio which you mentioned just isn't perfect.
Second, as asingh explained, a peer also distributes data. A few peers can collectively act as a seed. So, in many situations, all the data can be distributed over just by peers!

I have made a dirty diagram to show this concept: 

*img228.imageshack.us/img228/8896/torrentseedsandpeerswor.png
*Schematic Diagram showing how a few peers can act together as a seed!*


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 31, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> Theoretically, your statement makes sense. But practically that just doesn't justify the problem.
> First, it rarely happens that a peer are connected with EACH and every seed. And also, no ONE seed, is distributing data to ALL the peers. So the ratio which you mentioned just isn't perfect.
> Second, as asingh explained, a peer also distributes data. A few peers can collectively act as a seed. So, in many situations, all the data can be distributed over just by peers!



But if I m downloading a file then i m also counted as peers coz i m also uploading data...

& u r true the seed giving parts to peers keeps changing....

but remember dat peers doesnt have full data file.& u cant get the whole file only from peers there shud be atleast one seeder to get 100% file


----------



## asingh (Mar 31, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> But if I m downloading a file then i m also counted as peers coz i m also uploading data...
> 
> & u r true the seed giving parts to peers keeps changing....
> 
> but remember dat peers doesnt have full data file.& u cant get the whole file only from peers there shud be atleast one seeder to get 100% file



Peers and Seeders both can upload data. It is not necessary that a seeder be available to complete the file. I could have "part" which can completed via peers. Just remember the full file is never gotten from one seeder. It is always from different people on the end nodes.

Though if there are no peers and only one seeder -- then the DL'er is dependent on that one seeder.


----------



## Vyom (Mar 31, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> But if I m downloading a file then i m also counted as peers coz i m also uploading data...



Exactly true.



Zangetsu said:


> & u r true the seed giving parts to peers keeps changing....



I never said that. But you are true again.



Zangetsu said:


> but remember dat peers doesnt have full data file.& u cant get the whole file only from peers there shud be atleast one seeder to get 100% file



I think you will have to read my previous post again. I had explained this point only. I had made this statement, "A few peers _can_ collectively act as a seed.", which explains your above quote.



thetechfreak said:


> Torrents are turning out to be very complicated. I thought they were pretty simple but they are not!



Nothing is simple, if you look too closely. And yet, everything is simple, if you understand it.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 31, 2011)

I just downloaded a torrent to see my upload download speeds,,,,

Was surorised to see that my upload speeds reached 10 kbps although I was just downloading.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 31, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> "A few peers _can_ collectively act as a seed."



True only if adding all the peers data makes a whole file.but if a single piece is not there in all the peers then no use only a seeder comes into play


----------



## Vyom (Mar 31, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> I just downloaded a torrent to see my upload download speeds,,,,
> 
> Was surorised to see that my upload speeds reached 10 kbps although I was just downloading.



Happens with me too. I guess those are just false readings for a few seconds, when a new torrent starts.



Zangetsu said:


> True only if adding all the peers data makes a whole file.but if a single piece is not there in all the peers then no use only a seeder comes into play



Are you assuming the nature of downloading, from seeds/peers to be static. It isn't. Remember, the peer who is providing you data, is also downloading its remaining data from somewhere else. So by the time, you will need a piece of data, it can be possible that the peer have d/w'ed it in the meantime.

BTW, I think, this discussion have gone way over-board. I suppose, its quite clear now, how torrent works!


----------



## Vyom (Mar 31, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> I still find them very complex. I though a .torrrent file just contined info about ip where the entire file is located. But now their working is very very complex.
> Phew.



From Wikipedia:


> The torrent file contains metadata about all the files it makes downloadable, including their names and sizes and checksums of all pieces in the torrent. It also contains the address of a tracker that coordinates communication between the peers in the swarm.



Have you opening a torrent file in notepad? Its unreadable after first few lines. But the sheer amount of data inside it, is just overwhelming! 
So yeah, it IS very complex.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 31, 2011)

```
Removed
```


Copy paste of a .torrent file....few website names removed and file size= 2 kb


----------



## Vyom (Mar 31, 2011)

^^ Purpose of posting that?? 
Yeah, we can see, it contains URL's of trackers.


----------



## asingh (Mar 31, 2011)

Basically it is a descriptor file.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 1, 2011)

We can see the list of peers connected with their IP addresses...& their port nos...

 if i change my port no to say 50000 which same as a peer in the list then what will happen?


----------



## asingh (Apr 1, 2011)

You will need to reacquire the peers again.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 5, 2011)

Ok...I saw in preference tab "Apply Limit to uTp Connections" was checked & I unchecked it...what does it do?


----------



## Vyom (Apr 5, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> Ok...I saw in preference tab "Apply Limit to uTp Connections" was checked & I unchecked it...what does it do?



I guess, if you have already disabled it, then YOU can tell US, how this have affected your speeds!


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 6, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> I guess, if you have already disabled it, then YOU can tell US, how this have affected your speeds!



didnt find any change after unchecking it...


----------



## Vyom (Apr 6, 2011)

Found a page which seems useful, to know about "Apply Limit to uTp Connections" setting.
Less connections and speed slowdown when Update to 2.0.3 (20664) (Page 1) / Troubleshooting / ÂµTorrent Community Forums
If you can try to find the necessary info from it, that would be good. I will try to go into detail when I have got time.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 8, 2011)

Hey guys dnt u think utorrent files takes more time to download than downloading through HTTP....

e.g: if speed is 1mbps then thru HTTP it takes 1hr to download 400~430mb file whereas utorrent downloads only 300~350mb in 1hr


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 8, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> Hey guys dnt u think utorrent files takes more time to download than downloading through HTTP....
> 
> e.g: if speed is 1mbps then thru HTTP it takes 1hr to download 400~430mb file whereas utorrent downloads only 300~350mb in 1hr



yes. however its not limited to utorrent only...torrent files in general take more time to download...

LOL...on my 0.5mbit connection, i can download 230-250mb in an hour via http/ftp...and 160-180mb via torrent in an hour...


----------



## gameranand (Apr 9, 2011)

Zangestu said:
			
		

> Hey guys dnt u think utorrent files takes more time to download than downloading through HTTP....
> 
> e.g: if speed is 1mbps then thru HTTP it takes 1hr to download 400~430mb file whereas utorrent downloads only 300~350mb in 1hr


Actually it depends on what connection your peers use or lets say whats their uploading speed because if they are uploading at 10kbps then no matter if you use 1gbps your speed will still be 10kbps. Also in Utorrent you are uploading and downloading simultaneously so obviously speed of download will suffer a bit.


----------



## asingh (Apr 9, 2011)

^^
But the UL and DL are cumulative...!


----------



## gameranand (Apr 9, 2011)

^^ Yes they are but some weird reason I don't know if you upload and download simultaneously your speed will suffer. I have tried that.
I started download of some large patch from EA and then after sometime started upload on mediafire and the download speed of patch suffered well not by much but it did.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 9, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Also in Utorrent you are uploading and downloading simultaneously so obviously speed of download will suffer a bit.



Upload and download don't affect each other.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 9, 2011)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> Upload and download don't affect each other.



It does affect. Here in India we dont have separate channels for upload and download.

If a connection uploads at high speed then download will be affected.


----------



## asingh (Apr 9, 2011)

Not sure about channels, but when I DL at 100 kbps I upload  at same rate..!


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 9, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> It does affect. Here in India we dont have separate channels for upload and download.
> 
> If a connection uploads at high speed then download will be affected.



Doesn't affect me.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 9, 2011)

asingh said:
			
		

> Not sure about channels, but when I DL at 100 kbps I upload at same rate..!


I DL at 150+ kbps and upload at about 40 kbps.



			
				Gaurav said:
			
		

> Doesn't affect me.


It affects me.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 10, 2011)

Maybe some of you guys arent able to notice the difference but it does. 
Do these 2 things together and it will become Crystall clear. Do it after you close down your torrent.

1) Download any moderately large file say 30mb from a reputated site like cnet download, file hippo,etc. And note down top download and average speed.
2) Upload a Youtube vid and check how much time it takes to go up.


Do these 2 together and everything will become very clear.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 10, 2011)

so what is the conclusion of download speed from http & utorrent????


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 10, 2011)

Direct download links are always faster than torrents. 
But if the server is under heavy load, it affects download speed. 
This is where torrents come in, thousands of people seeding the file, even if a person stops seeding, others take his place, and thus speed is constantly high. But if there are less no. of seeders then the speed is pathetic. 
Its painful to search and find a torrent that has a good no. of seeders(excluding private trackers),  but its the opposite for download links. 
Conclusion, both are good depending on what you want to download...


----------



## asingh (Apr 10, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> so what is the conclusion of download speed from http & utorrent????



You can get difficult to find files on P2P, plus option to resume.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 10, 2011)

Zangestu said:
			
		

> so what is the conclusion of download speed from http & utorrent????


Use Torrents for large files and for small files http given the condition that you find that file. Searching for a file in torrents is very easy.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 10, 2011)

btw i use Torrentz 
which torrent search engine u use


----------



## asingh (Apr 10, 2011)

^^
That is the thin red line.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 10, 2011)

Zangestu said:
			
		

> btw i use Torrentz
> which torrent search engine u use


Thats better not be asked but what you use is not good IMO. I use others thats are better not be said in public.



			
				thetechfreak said:
			
		

> Piracy probably wont ever come to an end. Torrents are self sustaining.(like Andromeda strain).
> 
> I dont think there is any way to stop torrents. They will only keep on increasing.


Yeah Bram Cohem really revolutionized the piracy.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 10, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Thats better not be asked but what you use is not good IMO. I use others thats are better not be said in public.



i got this website name from Think Digit Magazine only....& they had recommened azureus as best torrent client but now its utorrent....


----------



## gameranand (Apr 10, 2011)

Zangestu said:
			
		

> i got this website name from Think Digit Magazine only....


LOL. They advised to use this??



			
				Zangestu said:
			
		

> they had recommened azureus as best torrent client but now its utorrent....


Actually speaking of features its best but if you want simple user interface and just wanna dl then utorrent is best.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 10, 2011)

gameranand said:
			
		

> LOL. They advised to use this??


 uTorrent is in their top 10 s/w list!

They reccomend stuff they shouldnot sometimes.


----------



## asingh (Apr 10, 2011)

*Guys, let us remain on topic.

AND NOT give out any warez links.*


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 11, 2011)

asingh said:


> *Guys, let us remain on topic.
> 
> AND NOT give out any warez links.*



sure....


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 11, 2011)

^^ Actually a guy posted some link of some piracy site and it was removed


Ontopic-

Who invented the idea of torrents???? He was very smart....


----------



## gameranand (Apr 11, 2011)

thetechfreak said:
			
		

> Who invented the idea of torrents???? He was very smart....


It was Bram Cohen. Yeah he is smart and just 35 now.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 2, 2011)

hey in the trackers tab list some of the trackers status is shown as 'scrape ok'?what does it mean?

also for one file the seeds is 85 & peers is 725.i m getting low D/L speeds...
is it bcoz of high peer to seeds ratio??


----------



## asingh (May 2, 2011)

^^
Information being correctly passed to the tracker.

With 85 peers you should get decent. Probably your ISP.


----------



## gameranand (May 4, 2011)

Zangestu said:
			
		

> also for one file the seeds is 85 & peers is 725.i m getting low D/L speeds...
> is it bcoz of high peer to seeds ratio??


It also depends at what speed your seeders are uploading the content. And also peers are many as compared to seeders.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 5, 2011)

is this scenario possible ???

Seeds: 0(0)  Peers: 4(12)


----------



## Zangetsu (May 11, 2011)

guys cud u post the kind of errors u get in trackers list
like i got these
1) offline(timed out)
2) could not connect to host as the target machine actively refused it
3) no hostname found


Q.what is [peer exchange] in trackers list?


----------



## Skud (May 11, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> hey in the trackers tab list some of the trackers status is shown as 'scrape ok'?what does it mean?
> 
> also for one file the seeds is 85 & peers is 725.i m getting low D/L speeds...
> is it bcoz of high peer to seeds ratio??



Seed to peer ratio is important. Say 10 seeder and 5 leecher, you get good speed. And 20 seeders and 50 leechers your speed will be not so good. Upload speed of peers is also an important factor.




Zangetsu said:


> is this scenario possible ???
> 
> Seeds: 0(0)  Peers: 4(12)



possible, provided after uploading the original uploader just doesn't seed.


----------



## xtremevicky (May 11, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> is this scenario possible ???
> 
> Seeds: 0(0)  Peers: 4(12)



Yes this is possible. You will never be able to complete that torrent . Dont bother downloading it .




Zangetsu said:


> guys cud u post the kind of errors u get in trackers list
> like i got these
> 1) offline(timed out)
> 2) could not connect to host as the target machine actively refused it
> ...



Those errors occur . Let them be . 

Peer Exchange is you are sending data to someone who is downloading and he is sending data to you while you are downloading . Mutual Exchange .


----------



## Zangetsu (May 11, 2011)

xtremevicky709 said:


> Yes this is possible. You will never be able to complete that torrent . Dont bother downloading it .



so that means i m not gonna get the file 100% & also its availablity will be 
less than 1


----------



## asingh (May 11, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> guys cud u post the kind of errors u get in trackers list
> like i got these
> 1) offline(timed out)
> 2) could not connect to host as the target machine actively refused it
> ...



1. The tracker is not responding. So the data your client is sending to the tracker host is not being recorded.
2. There is an active seeder/peer, but his machine is refusing connections with the protocol.
3. Again a tracker issue.
4. The cumulative totals for seeds and peers.


----------



## modder (May 11, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> so that means i m not gonna get the file 100%



Yes you're gonna/you may get stuck at a certain % *generally* unless someone with 100% completed starts uploading or Peers a+b+c+...+n=!100%



Zangetsu said:


> also its availablity will be
> less than 1



Start the torrent & you'll see it the 'General' tab. But its not always true. For example follow:

1. A torrent containing say 2 files
2. Seeder A is seeding the the ^torrent

3. Peer B is dl-ing only file no. 1, skipping file no. 2
4. Peer C is dl-ing only file no. 2, skipping file no. 1

5. Peer A>completes dl-ing only file no. 1>50%>seeding>but shown as a peer (not seeder)
6. Peer B>completes dl-ing only file no. 2>50%>seeding>but shown as a peer (not seeder)
7. Seeder A stops seeding/stops the torrent, disappears from the connected/peer list

Stats (before):
1 [Seeds]
2 [Peers]

Stats (after):
0 [Seeds]
2 [Peers]

But availability (after) is still '1' as B+C=100% and they're still seeding but are acting as peers


----------



## xtremevicky (May 11, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> so that means i m not gonna get the file 100% & also its availablity will be
> less than 1



Yes . The File wont be able to reach 100 % . You need atleast 1 seeder to complete the file .


----------



## gameranand (May 11, 2011)

xtremevicky709 said:
			
		

> Yes this is possible.


True.


			
				xtremevicky709 said:
			
		

> You will never be able to complete that torrent


Incorrect. You can download that torrent given the condition that availability of the torrent is more than or equal to 1. And also many times some seeders usually come of that torrent but yes it is not sure, but its incorrect to say that you can't download these torrents.



			
				 xtremevicky709 said:
			
		

> Yes . The File wont be able to reach 100 % . You need atleast 1 seeder to complete the file .


No you don't need at least one seeder. Say there are 20 pieces and peer no. 1 have 1, 10, 5, 9, 20.
Peer no. 2 have 3, 7, 11, 14, 16, 19.
Peer no. 3 have 2, 4, 6, 8, 13,
Peer no. 4 have 12, 15, 17, 18, 1, 20.
In the above scenario you don't have any seeder but you'll be able to download the files 100% without any problem. Do you disagree???


----------



## Skud (May 11, 2011)

gameranand said:


> True.
> 
> Incorrect. You can download that torrent given the condition that availability of the torrent is more than or equal to 1. And also many times some seeders usually come of that torrent but yes it is not sure, but its incorrect to say that you can't download these torrents.
> 
> ...




You are right, I have finished at least a couple of torrents without any seeders. Even quite a few times when there is only 1 seeder, I have seem my torrent getting downloaded from other leechers but no connection at all with the seeder.


----------



## Vyom (May 11, 2011)

@modder: I can see, you went to great length in explain the same situation, which even I tried to explain, but with a diagram 
Link to that post

*img228.imageshack.us/img228/8896/torrentseedsandpeerswor.png


----------



## gameranand (May 11, 2011)

Skud said:
			
		

> You are right, I have finished at least a couple of torrents without any seeders. Even quite a few times when there is only 1 seeder, I have seem my torrent getting downloaded from other leechers but no connection at all with the seeder.


Yes I have also completed some torrents this way. To check whether your torrent will be downloaded or not is to check the availability say if availability is 98.1000 then you'll be stuck at 98.1 % unless a leecher comes who has the remaining pieces that you require or a seeder comes.


----------



## asingh (May 11, 2011)

Vineet, very nicely put. Makes perfect sense.
 And nice diagram.


----------



## Vyom (May 11, 2011)

Thanks. 
When I had posted this originally, it somehow got buried, and it had taken quite a time to draw this!


----------



## xtremevicky (May 11, 2011)

Skud said:


> You are right, I have finished at least a couple of torrents without any seeders. Even quite a few times when there is only 1 seeder, I have seem my torrent getting downloaded from other leechers but no connection at all with the seeder.



True !

You will hardly find a torrent which has no seeders and have a avialability of 1. It is rare but it can be done .


----------



## modder (May 11, 2011)

@vineet
Thanks man. The diagram explains everything using 'piece/block' concept. I used a very basic/simple model but I see, you, gameranand & other members here are advanced users


----------



## Skud (May 11, 2011)

@vineet

nice diagram man.


----------



## sygeek (May 11, 2011)

@vineet369: Nice diagram dude, very nicely drawn and labelled. TFS!
 On an average I get a speed of 70KBps (on my 512 Kbps internet Bandwidth) with no U/L speed. Tit-for-tat system failed on me


----------



## Skud (May 11, 2011)

SyGeek said:


> @vineet369: Nice diagram dude, very nicely drawn and labelled. TFS!
> On an average I get a speed of 70KBps (on my 512 Kbps internet Bandwidth) with no U/L speed. Tit-for-tat system failed on me



Is it a BSNL connection? My 2Mbps connections behave similarly.


----------



## gameranand (May 11, 2011)

SyGeek said:
			
		

> On an average I get a speed of 70KBps (on my 512 Kbps internet Bandwidth) with no U/L speed. Tit-for-tat system failed on me


That is what what you should be getting from 512kbps.


			
				Skud said:
			
		

> Is it a BSNL connection? My 2Mbps connections behave similarly.


WTF??? You get 70KBps download speed from a 2mbps connection??


----------



## Skud (May 11, 2011)

gameranand said:


> That is what what you should be getting from 512kbps.
> 
> WTF??? You get 70KBps download speed from a 2mbps connection??



arre you got me wrong, i was talking about no U/L speed and still downloading


----------



## gameranand (May 11, 2011)

Skud said:
			
		

> arre you got me wrong, i was talking about no U/L speed and still downloading


Ah. That. I thought you are getting 70KBps downloading speed. 

Such a nice person Bram Cohen is. Father of piracy due to torrents.


----------



## sygeek (May 11, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Such a nice person Bram Cohen is. Father of piracy due to torrents.


Totally disagree with that. Why are you blaming the author of BitTorent for something which other people are misusing?

BTW guys, Found this in Bram's Wiki:


> In the summer of 2002, Cohen collected free pornography to lure beta testers to use his program (BitTorrent Client).


----------



## gameranand (May 11, 2011)

SyGeek said:
			
		

> Totally disagree with that. Why are you blaming the author of BitTorent for something which other people are misusing?


I didn't really mean that. I know why he created Bittorrent to share files not copy protected files. I was just making a joke.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 11, 2011)

^^guys pls dnt comment on piracy @least in my thread


----------



## sygeek (May 11, 2011)

Skud said:


> Is it a BSNL connection? My 2Mbps connections behave similarly.


Yes, it is bsnl. You should get an average of 180+KBps torrent speeds with your 2Mbps bandwidth. Are you using BSNL EVDO?


----------



## Vyom (May 11, 2011)

Thanks all of you, to appreciate my hard work in making that diagram. I just want to help people understand concept quickly.



modder said:


> @vineet
> Thanks man. The diagram explains everything using 'piece/block' concept. I used a very basic/simple model but I see, you, gameranand & other members here are advanced users



Ahh.. now you are just embarrassing me! 



gameranand said:


> Such a nice person Bram Cohen is. Father of piracy due to torrents.



That's like blaming Einstein for Atom bombs. He just created the concept of Nuclear Fission, not the bombs! 
But we understand your sentiments.. and so we wont take any offence


----------



## soumo27 (May 11, 2011)

Well I have a 256 Kbps Unlimited DSL Connection. Usually Torrent D/L Speed is around 30 KBps at idle and around 20 KBps while surfing websites. Tonight before some time, for a span of around 10 mins, I was receiving a crazy speed of 9 MBps//   Though it lasted for a very small period, it helped me download stuffs, which would have taken a whole day/ 

View attachment 4586

So What do u guys think caused this?  Well, I have seen similar problems with my Network before too, but that was maybe for a minute.


----------



## Vyom (May 12, 2011)

WOW! At a rate of 9 MB/s you could have downloaded more than 5 GB's of data in 10 min! 

But even with a screenshot, that's hard to believe! 
No use finding the reason for this short burst of speed, since it's definitely a mistake, which your ISP rectified soon!


----------



## Zangetsu (May 12, 2011)

soumo27 said:


> Tonight before some time, for a span of around 10 mins, I was receiving a crazy speed of *9 MBps*//   Though it lasted for a very small period, it helped me download stuffs, which would have taken a whole day/



dats a glitch from ISP.
to get a downloading speed of 9MBps one must have a net speed of atleast 72~75Mbps


----------



## abhinav_sinha (May 12, 2011)

ISP trouble and they rectified it I think.
*Now what "wasted **mb(**hash fail)" means?* As I see that if there is a piece of the file we are downloading and suddenly we close the program by shutting system or by any means than that specific piece gets corrupted and is wasted thus no problem if system crashes etc on the file you are downloading as it re downloads the wasted pieces and when files gets 100% it gets integrated.

If I am wrong please correct me and also explain what does the hash fail in torrent means?


----------



## asingh (May 12, 2011)

^^
The client hash-checks all the pieces. Missing/corrupt are DL'ed again.

Correct.


----------



## abhinav_sinha (May 12, 2011)

^^I had thought that but then why does it says some times **mb wasted 0 hash fail or **mb wasted 20 hash fail.
Once while I was downloading it was about 5mb wasted 2 hash fail and other 800mb wasted 200 hash fail.Please go in detail if possible.


----------



## gameranand (May 12, 2011)

abhinav_sinha said:
			
		

> I had thought that but then why does it says some times **mb wasted 0 hash fail or **mb wasted 20 hash fail.
> Once while I was downloading it was about 5mb wasted 2 hash fail and other 800mb wasted 200 hash fail.Please go in detail if possible.


Hash Fails are the data send to you by a peer which is corrupted and so Utorrent throws it out. Utorrent usually blocks a IP if the hash fail from that IP is more than 5 so in that 800 MB scenario of your peer's no. must be very large.



			
				Utorrent FAQ said:
			
		

> Wasted shows a combination of discarded data and bad data. Discarded data is data that's sent to you by a peer that your client didn't want. Hashfails happen when bad data is received and the client throws it out.
> 
> µTorrent automatically verifies all downloaded data and will ensure that only correct data is written to disk.





			
				wiki said:
			
		

> The hash is a string of alphanumeric characters in the .torrent file that the client uses to verify the data that is being transferred. It contains information like the file list, sizes, pieces, etc. Every piece received is first checked against the hash. If it fails verification, the data is discarded and requested again. The 'Hash Fails' field in the torrent's General tab shows the number of these hash fails.
> Hash checks greatly reduce the chance that invalid data is incorrectly identified as valid by the BitTorrent client, but it is still possible for invalid data to have the same hash value as the valid data and be treated as such. This is known as a hash collision.


----------



## soumo27 (May 12, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> dats a glitch from ISP.
> to get a downloading speed of 9MBps one must have a net speed of atleast 72~75Mbps




Yea a glitch which they resolved, very quickly.


----------



## abhinav_sinha (May 12, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Hash Fails are the data send to you by a peer which is corrupted and so Utorrent throws it out. Utorrent usually blocks a IP if the hash fail from that IP is more than 5 so in that 800 MB scenario of your peer's no. must be very large.


Yes was about **** in no.


----------



## modder (May 12, 2011)

@abhinav_sinha
Here in this case use:


			
				abhinav_sinha said:
			
		

> 800mb wasted 200 hash fail


Use manual ipfiltering/ipfilter.dat or PeerBlock to avoid repeated hash fails. PeerBlock will block bad/rogue peers automatically.


----------



## mitraark (May 12, 2011)

soumo27 said:


> Well I have a 256 Kbps Unlimited DSL Connection. Usually Torrent D/L Speed is around 30 KBps at idle and around 20 KBps while surfing websites. Tonight before some time, for a span of around 10 mins, I was receiving a crazy speed of 9 MBps//   Though it lasted for a very small period, it helped me download stuffs, which would have taken a whole day/
> 
> View attachment 4586
> 
> So What do u guys think caused this?  Well, I have seen similar problems with my Network before too, but that was maybe for a minute.



I suppose you are using Alliance Broadband. Some of my friends really are getting around 2.5 MB/s speed from Sunday. Actually , they have all locan Aliance BB users connected as peers via some LAN system, you will get EThernet Card speed download from them [ Only reason which seems somewhat logical for the huge speeds  ].


----------



## gameranand (May 12, 2011)

@abhinav_sinha
Here are some threads pointing out some sort of solutions.
Limiting the impact of Hash Fails
Avoid hashfails or wasted data while downloading using torrent and be safe


----------



## abhinav_sinha (May 13, 2011)

@modder. @gameranand: Thanks for it as the hash fail made me download about 1GB of extra data.


----------



## gameranand (May 13, 2011)

Well hash fail is something you can't completely stop. But you can just lower it. Its more in new torrents with a lot of seeders and peers. Old torrents have less problems with hash fails.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 13, 2011)

Hashfails r displayed in General Tab under Wasted


----------



## Vyom (May 13, 2011)

gameranand said:


> @abhinav_sinha
> Here are some threads pointing out some sort of solutions.
> ...
> Avoid hashfails or wasted data while downloading using torrent and be safe



The above link was quite useful. I imported the dat file into the logs of uTorrent, to filter those annoying IP's who supposedly promises to waste bandwidth by supplying illegal amounts of hashfails!
Thanks!


----------



## Zangetsu (May 14, 2011)

I also got this error in trackers tab "Failure:unregistered torrent"?


----------



## thenmh91 (May 14, 2011)

Guys im new to thinkdigit forum.. kindly tell me how to start a new thread.. i dint see any "New Thread" button/icon... screenshots would be helpful


----------



## asingh (May 14, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> I also got this error in trackers tab "Failure:unregistered torrent"?



You cannot do anything. The torrent is not bound to any tracker per say. Lucky if you will be able to DL content.


----------



## gameranand (May 14, 2011)

Zangestu said:
			
		

> Hashfails r displayed in General Tab under Wasted


In info tab. Don't remember about older versions but its under info tab in 3.0 beta versions. 



			
				thenmh91 said:
			
		

> Guys im new to thinkdigit forum.. kindly tell me how to start a new thread.. i dint see any "New Thread" button/icon... screenshots would be helpful


See the attachment.
Although its simple. Whenever you go to any section you can see a New Thread button and you have to press that to start a new thread.


----------



## Vyom (May 14, 2011)

thenmh91 said:


> Guys im new to thinkdigit forum.. kindly tell me how to start a new thread.. i dint see any "New Thread" button/icon... screenshots would be helpful



I think you can't make new threads in some sections like Bazaar, until you are active on TDF for atleast 4 days, and have a post count of 10.
Just security measures for spam control, my friends. No feud involved


----------



## abhinav_sinha (May 14, 2011)

Is it necessary to pay for private trackers as I use public one and many a while I see them while searching for torrents and seems they need to crate an account with payment option. I read previously that "PT can be only joined by invite" else "when free registration is open" so is paying necessary otherwise or any other conditions are there.


----------



## asingh (May 14, 2011)

abhinav_sinha said:


> Is it necessary to pay for private trackers as I use public one and many a while I see them while searching for torrents and seems they need to crate an account with payment option. I read previously that "PT can be only joined by invite" else "when free registration is open" so is paying necessary otherwise or any other conditions are there.



That is an option to get into a PT. But they open up once in a while, and you can register for free. Or a member (existent) can give you a code key. The code key givers are usually quite strict and ask for screen shots from other PT's to check the ratio. PT's ban leechers quite quite quick.

Basically you have to keep alert when they open. Now, don't ask how you will find out.

Anyways, here is a link. 
*www.btracs.com/


----------



## gameranand (May 14, 2011)

abhinav_sinha said:
			
		

> Is it necessary to pay for private trackers as I use public one and many a while I see them while searching for torrents and seems they need to crate an account with payment option. I read previously that "PT can be only joined by invite" else "when free registration is open" so is paying necessary otherwise or any other conditions are there.


Public torrent sites are best and have much larger no. of seeders and leechers than public ones. So as long as you can find desired torrent in public sites go for it and you will usually find them mostly. Also public trackers have strict rules. I mean download and don't upload and you'll get yourself banned pretty quick so I usually stay away from them not because I don't want to upload but because my upload speed is very low as compared to download speed so I can't keep up the ratio desired by private trackers.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 14, 2011)

Q1: Is udp & http both r same trackers?
e.g: http -->tracker1.com/
       udp --> tracker1.com/

Q2: Is this both trackers r one & same?
e.g  tracker.openbittorrent.com:80/announce
       tracker.openbittorrent.com/announce


----------



## asingh (Jun 14, 2011)

^^
Where you getting that. On the torrent file options. Just leave it as it is...!


----------



## Skud (Jun 14, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Public torrent sites are best and have much larger no. of seeders and leechers than public ones. So as long as you can find desired torrent in public sites go for it and you will usually find them mostly. Also public trackers have strict rules. I mean download and don't upload and you'll get yourself banned pretty quick so I usually stay away from them not because I don't want to upload but because my upload speed is very low as compared to download speed so I can't keep up the ratio desired by private trackers.




Sometimes its a necessary evil. I myself is a member of a Bengali private torrent and I can tell you there are so much good and sometimes rare materials available I can assure you won't get them anywhere else on the earth. My ratio is around 80% there. And its an achievement on an EVDO connection.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 15, 2011)

asingh said:


> ^^
> Where you getting that. On the torrent file options. Just leave it as it is...!



 I m not gonna change it...just a doubt


----------



## mitraark (Jun 16, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Public torrent sites are best and have much larger no. of seeders and leechers than public ones. So as long as you can find desired torrent in public sites go for it and you will usually find them mostly. Also public trackers have strict rules. I mean download and don't upload and you'll get yourself banned pretty quick so I usually stay away from them not because I don't want to upload but because my upload speed is very low as compared to download speed so I can't keep up the ratio desired by private trackers.



There are Pros and Cons of both Public and Private Trackers .. i will be honest , when i first discovered private trackers , i thought they were the best thing on the internet [ 2008 , public ones were miserable then , 10+ leechers for every seeders ] ... Maxxing out on a 2 Mbps connection , only possible in private. I have had my fair share of experience with them [ i was addicted rather :\ ], but now i have grown out of them. It all comes down to what you need , it does not matter where you are getting it from , just that you are getting it without any trouble.


----------



## Skud (Jun 16, 2011)

mitraark said:


> There are Pros and Cons of both Public and Private Trackers .. i will be honest , when i first discovered private trackers , i thought they were the best thing on the internet [ 2008 , public ones were miserable then , 10+ leechers for every seeders ] ... Maxxing out on a 2 Mbps connection , only possible in private. I have had my fair share of experience with them [ i was addicted rather :\ ], but now i have grown out of them. It all comes down to what you need , it does not matter where you are getting it from , just that you are getting it without any trouble.




.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 16, 2011)

gameranand said:


> *Public* torrent sites are best and have much larger no. of seeders and leechers than* public *ones. So as long as you can find desired torrent in public sites go for it and you will usually find them mostly. Also public trackers have strict rules. I mean download and don't upload and you'll get yourself banned pretty quick so I usually stay away from them not because I don't want to upload but because my upload speed is very low as compared to download speed so I can't keep up the ratio desired by private trackers.



?????


----------



## TheMost (Jun 16, 2011)

Piyush said:


> ?????



He obviously meant to *prefer Public trackers* than private b'cause they have much health and Don't follow much of Ratio rules like the private ones !


----------



## asingh (Jun 16, 2011)

Reason why I do not use Public trackers, cause the content is not guaranteed. Hate wasting time DL'ing stupid stuff, and then been taken to a pay site for a special player to launch the file. Or you get virus.


----------



## mitraark (Jun 16, 2011)

asingh said:


> Reason why I do not use Public trackers, cause the content is not guaranteed. Hate wasting time DL'ing stupid stuff, and then been taken to a pay site for a special player to launch the file. Or you get virus.



Definately the most important reason for using private trackers for me/.


Rare Content - TPB has lots of stuff which are dead for ages in Private Trackers.

Speed - You can maxx out your speed [ Even a 50+Mbps ] with Premium Acc of Hotfile , Fileserve etc .. 

But authentic stuff , both public trackers / Filehosts filled with notorious fake files , viruses , Password protected RARs linked to Sharecash .. Private means 100% ggood.


----------



## asingh (Jun 16, 2011)

^^
Plus PT's force you to "support the community" with contention ratio rules.  Public is full of leechers.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jun 16, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> Q1: Is udp & http both r same trackers?
> e.g: http -->tracker1.com/
> udp --> tracker1.com/
> *Same tracker, different protocol.*
> ...



You need not worry about this unless you upload torrents.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 16, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> You need not worry about this unless you upload torrents.



Thanx buddy u cleared my doubt


----------



## asingh (Jun 16, 2011)

Just seed.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 14, 2011)

I have two questions in my mind...

*Q1:*Can I auto start a download in utorrent DL queue?
ex: suppose I have 2 downloads in download queue & only 1 is downloading other is not..
so after 1st download the 2nd will auto start ???

*Q2:* in torrentz we see a trackers list for each torrent,and we can add the trackers manually?
ex: http:\\tracker.com --> 40 seeds 
now when I add this tracker manually I can see its status as "working" but the seeds count is 0.?why its not 40


----------



## asingh (Jul 14, 2011)

Q1: You would need to check the scheduler for the torrent client. Will check mine at home.

Q2: Why would you add them manually. Not a good practice. Each .torrent file is pass key embedded, for the tracker. It would be cheating.


----------



## Vyom (Jul 14, 2011)

@Zangetsu: For your 1st query:
Goto: Options -> Preferences.
Then click Queueing tab on the life side. And Enter "1" beside the Setting, "Maximum Number of Active Downloads".

As for your 2nd query, I am not sure, how do you find trackers for a particular torrent. It can happen, there are no seeds available in a tracker. Even without adding tracker manually, there are a lot of trackers in a torrent, in which the seeds count in zero.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 14, 2011)

asingh said:


> Q1: You would need to check the scheduler for the torrent client. Will check mine at home.


sure...



asingh said:


> Q2: Why would you add them manually. Not a good practice. *Each .torrent file is pass key embedded, for the tracker. It would be cheating*.


how can it be called cheating...
as we all know each .torrent has #code with it...
and each torrent site updates their torrent database regularly.so,sometimes 
some trackers are not added in the .torrent file.hence we can add more 
manually if we know the trackers address...

moreover all trackers listed in torrentz are public trackers I guess...



vineet369 said:


> @Zangetsu: For your 1st query:
> Goto: Options -> Preferences.
> Then click Queueing tab on the life side. And Enter "1" beside the Setting, "Maximum Number of Active Downloads".


u mean make limitation in active downloads such as 1
& put others in start mode but in queue..
so as soon as one is completed next in queue starts...
have u tried it urself...



vineet369 said:


> I am not sure, how do you find trackers for a particular torrent.


Its simple just google for the #code...



vineet369 said:


> It can happen, there are no seeds available in a tracker. Even without adding tracker manually, there are a lot of trackers in a torrent, in which the seeds count in zero.


read my answer above quoted for asingh


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jul 14, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> u mean make limitation in active downloads such as 1
> & put others in start mode but in queue..
> so as soon as one is completed next in queue starts...
> have u tried it urself...



Yeah.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 14, 2011)

^can u answer my 2nd Question...


----------



## asingh (Jul 14, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> how can it be called cheating...
> as we all know each .torrent has #code with it...
> and each torrent site updates their torrent database regularly.so,sometimes
> some trackers are not added in the .torrent file.hence we can add more
> ...



Suppose you download a torrent file A. It has trackers 1,2,3,4 embedded in the descriptor file. Now you want to add track 5. Why..? How you know the tracker is tracking this torrent file A, even to add it...?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 14, 2011)

asingh said:


> Suppose you download a torrent file A. It has trackers 1,2,3,4 embedded in the descriptor file. Now you want to add track 5. Why..? How you know the tracker is tracking this torrent file A, even to add it...?



 I think u haven't understood my answer.
regarding How u know...bcoz I know the #code of that torrent file & I can google & add the trackers such as tracker 5 to torrent A also known as re-Hash I guess


----------



## asingh (Jul 14, 2011)

^^
Don't know then. Never done that. Plus I do not use public trackers anymore. At all.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 14, 2011)

Zangestu said:
			
		

> Q1:Can I auto start a download in utorrent DL queue?
> ex: suppose I have 2 downloads in download queue & only 1 is downloading other is not..
> so after 1st download the 2nd will auto start ???


In default settings it will auto start.


			
				Zangestu said:
			
		

> Q2: in torrentz we see a trackers list for each torrent,and we can add the trackers manually?
> ex: http:\\tracker.com --> 40 seeds
> now when I add this tracker manually I can see its status as "working" but the seeds count is 0.?why its not 40


Yes you can.
You see 0 seeds because maybe there are no seeders on that tracker.
Also to add more trackers I usually download the very same torrent from different sites and add them and then Utorrent automatically gets new trackers.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 14, 2011)

gameranand said:


> In default settings it will auto start.



I dnt think so its by default


----------



## gameranand (Jul 14, 2011)

Zangestu said:
			
		

> I dnt think so its by default


What do you mean??? I have like 20 torrents and the next one starts when first one finishes.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 14, 2011)

gameranand said:


> What do you mean??? I have like 20 torrents and the next one starts when first one finishes.



can u post the screenshot of queuing option? *www.pic4ever.com/images/bliss.gif


----------



## Vyom (Jul 14, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> u mean make limitation in active downloads such as 1
> & put others in start mode but in queue..
> so as soon as one is completed next in queue starts...
> have u tried it urself...



Yeah, I have tried it. And it works flawlessly.
Regarding the screenshot, here it is:

*img27.imageshack.us/img27/263/queuinginutorrent.png


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 14, 2011)

thanx vineet369...
I've tried it & it works  *www.pic4ever.com/images/47b20s0.gif


----------



## joshiks7 (Jul 14, 2011)

*Unable to download*

Hi,

I have just downloaded u torrent. I tried to down load software but its showing error---unable to down load.

Whats solution?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Unable to download*



joshiks7 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have just downloaded u torrent. I tried to down load software but its showing error---unable to down load.
> 
> Whats solution?



*www.pic4ever.com/images/fly.gif Did u checked for seeds count from the website u got .torrent file.
the .torrent file may be corrupt.


----------



## Vyom (Jul 14, 2011)

Errrr.. I think joshiks7 means, he is unable to download the utorrent SOFTWARE, not a torrent file. 
@joshiks7: Try downloading uTorrent from following sources:

*ll.www.utorrent.com/downloads
Download uTorrent 3.0 Build 25440 - FileHippo.com
uTorrent - Free software downloads and software reviews - CNET Downloads


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 14, 2011)

^Buddy *www.pic4ever.com/images/clap.gif read my lines 
carefully


----------



## joshiks7 (Jul 14, 2011)

Hi,

I have downloaded u torrent. 
But not able to down load other software through it. Tried several times


----------



## mitraark (Jul 14, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> I have two questions in my mind...
> 
> *Q1:*Can I auto start a download in utorrent DL queue?
> ex: suppose I have 2 downloads in download queue & only 1 is downloading other is not..
> so after 1st download the 2nd will auto start ???



It will Auto Start , that is what a queue is , one finishes, next starts 



Zangetsu said:


> *Q2:* in torrentz we see a trackers list for each torrent,and we can add the trackers manually?
> ex: http:\\tracker.com --> 40 seeds
> now when I add this tracker manually I can see its status as "working" but the seeds count is 0.?why its not 40



You can add trackers manually , yes if Seed is 0 then it means no seeds on that tracker ( or maybe that tracker is not tracking that particular torrent). Usually thepiratebay has enough trackers in every torrents , you need not add manually unless speed is ~ 0 . 
WARNING - Only to be done in Public Tracker torrents , if you try anything like that in Private ones they ban you  I got banned in IPT just because i had DHT and PEX on 



joshiks7 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have downloaded u torrent.
> But not able to down load other software through it. Tried several times



What exactly did you try /?

In Google , Search for "Wallpaper torrent" .. you will get links of many sites. Go to one of them [ Download music, movies, games, software! The Pirate Bay - The world's most resilient BitTorrent site would be good ] , then see for the writing  *Download Torrent File* 

DOwnload the torrent file , it will be a small size file , 10-100 kb. Open it with uTorent . uTorrent will ask you where to save the file. Select desired folder, press OK. Your download will start. I think i covered all basic points.

torrentz.eu is a good Torrent Search engine.


----------



## joshiks7 (Jul 14, 2011)

How to open RAR file?


----------



## Vyom (Jul 14, 2011)

joshiks7 said:


> I have downloaded u torrent.
> But not able to down load other software through it. Tried several times



Dont tell me, you tried to download Normal .exe softwares through a Torrent software. 
You can only download softwares/wallpapers or anything, through a Torrent File (.torrent extension) using uTorrent!!!

And I think, mitraark has covered all important point to let you start!



joshiks7 said:


> How to open RAR file?



Use WinRAR software. Download it from FileHippo.com - Download Free Software

But, I think, you have gone off-topic with this one!


----------



## joshiks7 (Jul 14, 2011)

hI,

true--off topic.
But thanks a lot


----------



## gameranand (Jul 15, 2011)

@ Zangestu
here it is
*www.mediafire.com/imgbnc.php/7a6cdb6c2b384e90760edbb2a38d43a26a57a3d27390f356e21fb6351f1d42c26g.jpg
I have done nothing. These are default settings. One torrent completes other starts.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 15, 2011)

mitraark said:


> WARNING - Only to be done in Public Tracker torrents , if you try anything like that in Private ones they ban you  I got banned in IPT just because i had DHT and PEX on



I know that


----------



## Vyom (Jul 15, 2011)

gameranand said:


> @ Zangestu
> here it is
> 
> 
> ...



How are torrents in your uTorrent is downloading in a queue, when the setting for Maximum Number of Active Downloads is set to 5!


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 15, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> How are torrents in your uTorrent is downloading in a queue, when the setting for Maximum Number of Active Downloads is set to 5!



I understood the concept....gameranand is downloading 5files simultaneosly
its a FIFO concept...
as soon as any file is completed downloading another in queue starts so that the bucket is always 5 max


----------



## TheMost (Jul 20, 2011)

hey guys wanna clarify something //

I am simultaneously Downloading 3 torrents ( 1 torrent is poor health - 1 seed ) ....
But i wanna give full priority to that torrent ( I have set that maximum at Bandwidth allocation - gave other two torrents low )

Even after then i am not getting the best speeds on that torrent 

If i run that alone i get always 12-16 KB
But if i run along with the two other it hardly jumps 10 and often stays at 6 , 8 KB 

*img847.imageshack.us/img847/7564/unleddpk.jpg

What shall i do ???


----------



## asingh (Jul 20, 2011)

What is your connection speed.


----------



## TheMost (Jul 20, 2011)

*www.speedtest.net/result/1311190036.png (Day)

*www.speedtest.net/result/1308091666.png (nite) (A bit slower around 230KB)


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 20, 2011)

TheMost said:


> I am simultaneously Downloading 3 torrents ( 1 torrent is poor health - *1 seed* ) ....
> But i wanna give full priority to that torrent ( I have set that maximum at Bandwidth allocation - gave other two torrents low )



the speed also depends on seed/peer ratio....
if seeds are less than peers then u will get low speed...


----------



## asingh (Jul 20, 2011)

@TheMost:
Those speeds on the client look fine. You are collectively getting 104kBps,which is fine. You are probably on public trackers where the contention throughput is not so high for download.


----------



## TheMost (Jul 20, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> the speed also depends on seed/peer ratio....
> if seeds are less than peers then u will get low speed...





asingh said:


> @TheMost:
> Those speeds on the client look fine. You are collectively getting 104kBps,which is fine. You are probably on public trackers where the contention throughput is not so high for download.



Ya i can understand , But 

1)The low health torrent is private one 
2)Bro,as u told my cilent speeds are normal and avg of 118 KB , But what i am trying to ask is that when i run that torrent alone i get avg of 13.6KB - But when i run  altogether i get only 6,8 not even more than 10 KB

Why is that so ... I have set Bandwidth allocation as high .. 
Then it should give priority for that torrent nah ? 
As a result it's speed must be atleast near 12 Kb nah ?


----------



## Skud (Jul 20, 2011)

What's the upload rate you have set for the private one?


----------



## asingh (Jul 20, 2011)

^^
How can you take average of the speeds. It has to be cumulative.


----------



## TheMost (Jul 20, 2011)

Skud said:


> What's the upload rate you have set for the private one?



unlimited

I am the only peer !


----------



## gameranand (Jul 20, 2011)

The Most said:
			
		

> 1)The low health torrent is private one


Dosen't matter. If the seeder is not uploading at decent speed how would you get nice speed.


			
				The Most said:
			
		

> 2)Bro,as u told my cilent speeds are normal and avg of 118 KB , But what i am trying to ask is that when i run that torrent alone i get avg of 13.6KB - But when i run altogether i get only 6,8 not even more than 10 KB


Not sure about this concept but here it is. When you download a torrent alone then Utorrent have to just concentrate on that torrent means nothing else no need to find peers for other torrents and all. But when you run it with other ones then even its bandwidth is high it still have to find peers for other torrents and update their trackers right. That could be the reason behind this.


----------



## noob (Jul 20, 2011)

TheMost said:


> hey guys wanna clarify something //
> 
> I am simultaneously Downloading 3 torrents ( 1 torrent is poor health - 1 seed ) ....
> But i wanna give full priority to that torrent ( I have set that maximum at Bandwidth allocation - gave other two torrents low )
> ...





Same case as yours....i should get full speed of 64 kbps on 512 kbps plan.but using u-torrent (with lots of seeders..) i get max 50kbps....

moved to Bitcomet and it uses full 64 kbps ...

bitcomet is best .. squeezes entire bandwidth...give it a try.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 20, 2011)

^^ Yeah well not to mention a lot of bugs, fake speed and all.


----------



## Skud (Jul 20, 2011)

BitComet fake speeds, dude.


----------



## TheMost (Jul 21, 2011)

talktoanil said:


> Same case as yours....i should get full speed of 64 kbps on 512 kbps plan.but using u-torrent (with lots of seeders..) i get max 50kbps....
> 
> moved to Bitcomet and it uses full 64 kbps ...
> 
> bitcomet is best .. squeezes entire bandwidth...give it a try.



Your so excited like me ..
I too first appreciated bitcomet .....
BUT

please refer 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/software-q/141276-poll-how-far-bitcomet-good.html

also 2nd page



gameranand said:


> Dosen't matter. If the seeder is not uploading at decent speed how would you get nice speed.




Someone asked whether it was pub/pri ! 



gameranand said:


> Not sure about this concept but here it is. When you download a torrent alone then Utorrent have to just concentrate on that torrent means nothing else no need to find peers for other torrents and all. But when you run it with other ones then even its bandwidth is high it still have to find peers for other torrents and update their trackers right. That could be the reason behind this.



I understand But the feature " set bandwidth allocation - High " should have atleast some impact nah ??
Atleast it should give 10KB nah ??
Not 6KB


----------



## gameranand (Jul 21, 2011)

The Most said:
			
		

> I understand But the feature " set bandwidth allocation - High " should have atleast some impact nah ??
> Atleast it should give 10KB nah ??


What speed you get when you set it to normal ???


----------



## TheMost (Jul 21, 2011)

^ bro i will let u know when my ISP stops throttling me ..
Now i get max 10KB only !!

F$$K ! Airtel !
Your so bad on P2p !
( I Wish there was a lifesaver to help me )

----------------------------------------------------
Update : normal : 6-8KB
             low: 4-8KB


----------



## noob (Jul 21, 2011)

gameranand said:


> ^^ Yeah well not to mention a lot of bugs, fake speed and all.



how can you prove that ?


----------



## TheMost (Jul 21, 2011)

Lots of way ---

I tried one myself : *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/software-q/141276-poll-how-far-bitcomet-good.html 2nd page 

( It showed the speed was 130KB - but the original was around 70 KB )


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 24, 2011)

Could any one please tell me how to download torrent via http  ?


----------



## Skud (Jul 24, 2011)

Try this:-

*www.bitlet.org/


----------



## gameranand (Jul 24, 2011)

Yup it works but only with torrents with good seeds. Tried one with 1 seed LOL it didn't even started.


----------



## Skud (Jul 24, 2011)

That's bound to happen.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 24, 2011)

Thanks for info guys 

actually i feel utorrent is wasting bandwidth.
when i download the torrent is downloaded 100 mb but in windows network connection it shows 150 mb approx. no i didnt do any net surfing. also the wasted option in utorrent shows around 2 MB waste with no hash fail. the upload is also quite high comparing it to utorrent in app stats.
none of my other programs were accesing the internet and no antivirus update was going on.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 24, 2011)

^^ Yeah well guys like you who don't have unlimited bandwidth should use that but for us people with unlimited bandwidth Utorrent as we don't have to keep our browser open at all. Just a tiny little software running in background.


----------



## Neo (Jul 24, 2011)

gameranand said:
			
		

> ^^ Yeah well guys like you who don't have unlimited bandwidth should use that



should use what?


----------



## gameranand (Jul 24, 2011)

^^ HTTP downloading for torrents.


----------



## Neo (Jul 25, 2011)

how to do that?
i clicked on HTTP download. it took me to another website which asks for paid membership.
is it really paid?


----------



## gameranand (Jul 25, 2011)

royal.tarun said:


> how to do that?
> i clicked on HTTP download. it took me to another website which asks for paid membership.
> is it really paid?


Here it is.


Skud said:


> Try this:-
> 
> BitLet - the BitTorrent Applet


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 25, 2011)

gameranand said:


> ^^ Yeah well guys like you who don't have unlimited bandwidth should use that but for us people with unlimited bandwidth Utorrent as we don't have to keep our browser open at all. Just a tiny little software running in background.



Anand, I just got myself unlimited connection from BSNL 

Although it isnt very high speed atleast its unlimited  

Sorry for Offtopic


----------



## xtremevicky (Jul 25, 2011)

There will be wastage because of bad peers and packet lost . Unlimited Connection recommended for utorrent !


----------



## TheMost (Jul 25, 2011)

^ in that wastage topic - I would recommend Deluge ( try 1.3.0 version - which is less buggy ) 

And for that Bitlet - I think that ain't HTTP !
I suppose it is the same bit-torrent protocol via a Web browser !

Real HTTP means like Furk,torrific 
( If u Download Via these i STRONGLY recommend you to recheck your parts with  a BT cilent )
They mostly have only 98% completed !


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 25, 2011)

Guys I found this good site which lets us download Torrent via http quite easily

torrific.com

Just copy paste torrent URL and enjoy 



			
				 TheMost said:
			
		

> I suppose it is the same bit-torrent protocol via a Web browser !


 Yes. It runs on remote client which I dont know how good/bad it is


----------



## TheMost (Jul 25, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Guys I found this good site which lets us download Torrent via http quite easily
> 
> torrific.com
> 
> Just copy paste torrent URL and enjoy



I already mentioned that more than thrice 
Njoy bro !
But Don't Forget to recheck with BT cilent or else u will get playback probs



thetechfreak said:


> Just copy paste torrent URL and enjoy



But Files larger than 6GB will take  ShreK *forever *


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 25, 2011)

Torrent via Http??
Is it better than torrent clients.coz in http also depends on seed?


----------



## TheMost (Jul 25, 2011)

^ I Don't recommend unless u have some prob with BT like throttling etc 

1) Will take hrs/days/weeks to be ready to Download 
2) Some torrents may not be Que.. cz they take DMCA ..
3) They are Kept in servers for less than a week ( Limited cache time )
4) They are not Completely Downloaded ( U have to recheck with ur BT cilent )
5) Downloaded multiple files will be a huge strain  - Say 60 parts each 100Mb ( .rar )
6) U need IDM for torrific or else its trouble !


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 25, 2011)

> 6) U need IDM for torrific or else its trouble !


 Why?
I am using Dap and the download seems to go on fine :/

Its a 5 gb torrent which was already cached and I am doing good progress

52 mb done


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 25, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Its a 5 gb torrent which was already *cached *and I am doing good progress



Is it the technic used via HTTP....cached in servers


----------



## TheMost (Jul 25, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Why?
> I am using Dap and the download seems to go on fine :/
> 
> Its a 5 gb torrent which was already cached and I am doing good progress
> ...



Usually torific without Dl accelerators would give an average of 80KB 
I haven't used DAP .. If the speeds were good and it would aggressively support broken links then u can carry on Bro 

*^ Thread is going Offtopic -- 
May be i have to STUT UP MY MOUTH !*


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 25, 2011)

TheMost said:


> *^ Thread is going Offtopic --
> May be i have to STUT UP MY MOUTH !*



if its related to torrent clients & torrent then it not offtopic...

u don't shut up mouth u just type like u r typing in avatar...


----------



## TheMost (Jul 25, 2011)

^ I thought  That was going related to torrific that's Y !
K K typing !

Max peers connected per torrent ( What is its function - Don't link me to Wiki :devil: - I hate reading papers !! )


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jul 25, 2011)

TheMost said:


> ^ in that wastage topic - I would recommend Deluge ( try 1.3.0 version - which is less buggy )



Are you getting good speeds in Deluge?
I am only get ~100-150kBps.


----------



## TheMost (Jul 25, 2011)

Ur putting forth a Speed question on Deluge ??
AFAIK it is the fastest - even on low health torrents ...  
Don't forget it has features of libtorrent !

But it the 1.3.2 version is memory bug one on Win
I officially asked them and they told me to use a older version !



Ishu Gupta said:


> Are you getting good speeds in Deluge?
> I am only get ~100-150kBps.


So in which one u get TheMost ??


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jul 25, 2011)

TheMost said:


> Ur putting forth a Speed question on Deluge ??
> AFAIK it is the fastest - even on low health torrents ...
> Don't forget it has features of libtorrent !
> 
> ...



Deluge - 100-150kBps
rTorrent - 450-460kBps
uTorrent - 550-600kBps 

I'm using Linux and not Win.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 25, 2011)

@ thetechfreak
Well welcome to unlimited downloading then.

I have used HTTP downloading for torrents but quite honestly it gives me nightmares as speed is not that good as I expect to be. Also for any downloading except torrents I only use FDM and nothing else.

LOL Utorrent is still the best. Nothing can beat it.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 25, 2011)

Once,there was very popular Azureus 
but now its utorrent


----------



## TheMost (Jul 25, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> Deluge - 100-150kBps
> rTorrent - 450-460kBps
> uTorrent - 550-600kBps
> 
> I'm using Linux and not Win.



What about the health ??
If it is good health - All P2P same 

Poor health depends 
AFAIK the LIST is 

please check whether u max connections is not 200 !! 
Increase it ( U have a good Broadband ! )

*img832.imageshack.us/img832/1337/unledjhw.png


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jul 25, 2011)

TheMost said:


> What about the health ??
> If it is good health - All P2P same
> 
> Poor health depends
> ...



Max connections
uTorrent - 50
rTorrent - 40
Deluge - 100

Most torrents are heavily seeded (700MB ones )


----------



## TheMost (Jul 25, 2011)

^ Then i Donno What is happening ..
    Use utorrentii


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jul 25, 2011)

TheMost said:


> ^ Then i Donno What is happening ..
> Use utorrentii


No uTorrent on Linux. 
Using rTorrent ATM.


----------



## Skud (Jul 25, 2011)

Is qbittorrent available on linux? How about it?


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 25, 2011)

Tried the http download today. it fails once every 100 mb . no use for big sized torrents


----------



## gameranand (Jul 25, 2011)

^^ I told ya already it gives nightmares.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 25, 2011)

Guys I m using utorrent v2.2 (b23235)
should I update to latest version?


----------



## gameranand (Jul 26, 2011)

Yeah well its your call. I am using the latest version without any issues whatsoever so you can update yes.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 26, 2011)

Guys a strange uTorrent error-


I left a torrent to download overnight but now when I checked I got this

```
Error: Invalid download state, try resuming"
```

Wasted a night with no download


----------



## TheMost (Jul 26, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Tried the http download today. it fails once every 100 mb . no use for big sized torrents



Ah - Now your in trouble ain't u ??
I have transferred more than 60GB from torrific atleast 720P ,1080P files or so ..

You know DAP is attractive but AFAIK none on this planet is as worth as using IDM ..

I can help u bro !!

Now i am adding one see

*img705.imageshack.us/img705/6839/unledkdt.jpg

Now i am rechecking the above one !!

*img148.imageshack.us/img148/4394/recheck.png





Skud said:


> Is qbittorrent available on linux? How about it?



Ya its featuring Awesome !!
( Some I/O recheck errors had me - now solved )



Ishu Gupta said:


> No uTorrent on Linux.
> Using rTorrent ATM.



Sorry bro i Don't know much about Linux Kind'a 
They told that in Ubuntu we can install utorrent under WINE ..


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 26, 2011)

TheMost said:
			
		

> Ah - Now your in trouble ain't u ??
> I have transferred more than 60GB from torrific atleast 720P files or so ..
> 
> You know DAP is attractive but AFAIK none on this planet is as worth as using IDM ..
> ...


 Well actually I set yesterday night download in uTorrent. I didnt want to take risk. 
I wont use DAP anymore


----------



## Skud (Jul 26, 2011)

TheMost said:


> *Ya its featuring Awesome !!
> ( Some I/O recheck errors had me - now solved )*




I was testing qbittorrent and getting the same error again and again. Care to tell the solution?


----------



## TheMost (Jul 26, 2011)

Skud said:


> I was testing qbittorrent and getting the same error again and again. Care to tell the solution?



uninstall completely with reg files and odd ( use revo uninstaller - last mode )

Clear the qbittorrent folder under appdata !!

Finish !



thetechfreak said:


> I wont use DAP anymore


Bro
Won't use torrific also anymore ??


----------



## Skud (Jul 26, 2011)

TheMost said:


> uninstall completely with reg files and odd ( use revo uninstaller - last mode )
> 
> Clear the qbittorrent folder under appdata !!
> 
> ...




Thanks.


----------



## TheMost (Jul 26, 2011)

Skud said:


> Thanks.



Works ah


----------



## gameranand (Jul 26, 2011)

^^ Yeah it definitely have worked or Skud don't waste his Thanks unnecessarily.


----------



## TheMost (Jul 28, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Thanks for info guys
> 
> actually i feel utorrent is wasting bandwidth.
> when i download the torrent is downloaded 100 mb but in windows network connection it shows 150 mb approx. no i didnt do any net surfing. also the wasted option in utorrent shows around 2 MB waste with no hash fail. the upload is also quite high comparing it to utorrent in app stats.
> none of my other programs were accesing the internet and no antivirus update was going on.



Ya i never bothered these things ...
Mow when i checked my column i see that for 22GB 1080P trilogy pack utorrent wasted around 320MB with many hash fails .....

Google told me that it would be due to anti-p2p organisations ( or bad peers ) ..
Is this normal or any way to stop this ...
I Don't think opting for Peer block would result good cause it would conflict with my firewall or my dad's NIS 2011 !


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jul 28, 2011)

Skud said:


> Is qbittorrent available on linux? How about it?


This is working great. Thanks.


----------



## Skud (Jul 28, 2011)

You are welcome.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 28, 2011)

TheMost said:


> Ya i never bothered these things ...
> Mow when i checked my column i see that for 22GB 1080P trilogy pack utorrent wasted around 320MB with many hash fails .....
> 
> Google told me that it would be due to anti-p2p organisations ( or bad peers ) ..
> ...


I can't say where but either in this Thread or some other Utorrent thread I have answered it and provided a solution to do that. If this Thread is the one created by Zangestu then search older posts of me. You'll find the answer.


----------



## Skud (Jul 28, 2011)

TheMost said:


> Works ah





gameranand said:


> ^^ Yeah it definitely have worked or Skud don't waste his Thanks unnecessarily.




Any doubt about that?


----------



## TheMost (Jul 29, 2011)

gameranand said:


> I can't say where but either in this Thread or some other Utorrent thread I have answered it and provided a solution to do that. If this Thread is the one created by Zangestu then search older posts of me. You'll find the answer.



Tnx bro  ..... Will search .............................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................. and find !


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 29, 2011)

Guys, 

Internet Download Manager is AWESOME. IT hasnt cracked once even 

Torrents via http run great. Not even a fail till now


----------



## TheMost (Jul 29, 2011)

^ at-least now you consider me bro ..
But please re-check your downloaded parts with utorrents ( It will be 98%  or somewhat completed - Will cause playback glitches and stuck )
The torrific cilent is like that ! 

*HERE !*


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 29, 2011)

I have downloaded 2 torrents from now,

one a 600 mb file which seems to work fine


Thanks a lot TheMost
Rep added


----------



## TheMost (Jul 29, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> I have downloaded 2 torrents from now,
> 
> one a 600 mb file which seems to work fine
> 
> ...



Thanks bro !
Whatever ! It will work FIne in the outer part !


I Know exactly what will happen when you Don't recheck with ur cilent ..
THis happens on *most occassions !*

When you sit and watch seriously __ with 15mins interval

1) If ur using MPC - It won't respond !
...................VLC  - No Audio !

2) If u Downloaded an ISO ( game --- something Kind'a )

    U cannot install it ( missing files )

I took lot of pain to know what was the reason behind this !
I Din't know that torrific was the bad boy .. I doubted the encoder !! 
Am i gud guy man - and wanted to seed the film - Then i found the mystery ! OMG 96.2% ?? WTF ??
And finally Found it !!
Also got scolding from 10yr boy for getting a bad copy of animated movies which will not respond after 15 mins !


----------



## gameranand (Jul 29, 2011)

TheMost said:


> Tnx bro  ..... Will search .............................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................. and find !


Here let me find that for you
Solution for hash Fails.


----------



## TheMost (Jul 29, 2011)

Tnx bro !!!


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 5, 2011)

Q:IF I use Zonealarm or Comodo Firewall,will there be any throttle in torrent speeds?


----------



## TheMost (Aug 5, 2011)

No !  ( I suppose )


----------



## desiibond (Aug 5, 2011)

sorry to say this but this thread is turning into a noobfest. Locking the thread.


----------



## asingh (Aug 5, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> Q:IF I use Zonealarm or Comodo Firewall,will there be any throttle in torrent speeds?



Not really. Just make sure the protocol is open on the firewall. Absolutely none.


----------

